# verletzungen beim angeln...



## zanderzahn (4. Juni 2007)

hallo kollegen,

angel seit etwa 16 jahren und hab mir schon den ein oder anderen haken in den finger gehauen, aber die höhepunkte waren ein haken im ohr und ein drilling im hals :c(direkt vor dem kehlkopf) - gar nicht angenehm... 

einen 14ner haken mußte ich mir selber mit der lösezange aus dem daumen ziehen, weil der bis zum anschlag drinsaß...#d

erzählt doch mal von ähnlichen erfahrungen und wie es dazu kam...


----------



## duck_68 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

4er Mepps in der Kopfhaut - geiles Gefühl bei jeder Bewegung und einmal Daumen bis zur Sehne mit dem Filetiermesser "halbiert" - hat auch gereicht|uhoh:


----------



## Zander01 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ja ja da gibts schon Sachen...
Bin mal im Urlaub zu einem See gefahren um dort zu angeln.
Man musste durch einen Hauptplatz mit einem Markt gehen, um an den See zu kommen. Weiters ja nix schlimmes, aber wie ich damals nach Hause gehen wollte, stolperte ich über Äste die dort am Uferrand lagen. Voll mit der Fresse auf den Boden geknallt. Ich bin schnell aufgestanden und hab gleich geschaut ob mich jemand gesehen hat. Wäre ja peinlich gewesen. Was mir nicht aufgefallen ist, dass mir das Blut von der Nase lief. Mit Blut überströmt ging ich so über den Hauptplatz, dann beim Markt vorbei und weils es dort auch noch so verlockend nach geräucherten Fressutensilien roch, dachte ich, jooo holen wir uns was. Das Gesicht vom Verkäufer werde ich nie vergessen.


----------



## antonio (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> hallo kollegen,
> 
> angel seit etwa 16 jahren und hab mir schon den ein oder anderen haken in den finger gehauen, aber die höhepunkte waren ein haken im ohr und ein drilling im hals :c(direkt vor dem kehlkopf) - gar nicht angenehm...
> 
> ...



mit dir würd ich nicht angeln gehen.
ist mir zu gefährlich.:m|supergri

gruß antonio


----------



## esox82 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

einen haken im daumen hatte ich auch schon mal,aber der höhepunkt bislang war den haken an der kappe meines kumpels,welche ich samt ganzer montage ins wasser schleuderte und dann noch zu ihm sagte: "oh mann,hast du das gesehen,da hat ein dicker geraubt"
erst als ich ihn ansah,verstand ich,dass es kein fisch war,der dort gesprungen war,sondern seine kappe |sagnix....ups

mfg Andy


----------



## Benny1982 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Erst am Dienstag hab ich mir mal wieder selbst bewiesen dass mein Filetiermesser sehr spitz und scharf ist.

Hatte beim Aalangeln im Dunkeln mal wieder nicht mein kleines Angelmesser gefunden also Filetiermesser her und Köfi halbiert. Beim Zurückstecken in die Hülle ein Kurzer Schmerz, oha! Hatte die Hülle verfehlt und das Ding steckte jetzt 3cm Tief in meinem Oberschenkel, das ging glatt durch die Hose wie butter #c

Statt Aal gabs dann halt nen Artztbesuch der mich mit dem Kommentar: "Dass ist aber nen Sauberer Schnitt, das verheilt so wieder" und nem Pflaster wieder nach hause schickte.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ich habe mir mit dem Filetiermesser bei einer nicht angemessenen Fremdverwendung so blöd in den kleinen linken Finger gestochen, dass zwei Sehnen durchtrennt wurden. Die obere Hälfte des kleinen Fingers ist steif geblieben.
*Warnung*:
In diesem Zusammenhang wurde mir durch die Ärzte sehr sehr deutlich erklärt, wie gefährlich Verletzungen mit Messern sind, die vorher Fische zerschnitten haben ( oder andere Tiere ). Es kann dabei zu einer Vergiftung mit fremden Eiweißen kommen. Die Heilung dauert Wochen, wenn nicht Monate.
Seit dem habe ich einen Filetierhandschuh...

Benny
Ich würde den Arzt wechseln...


----------



## Benny1982 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hm bei uns hier in Augsburg ist die örtliche notaufnahme (war ja schon 22:30) eh nicht so berühmt für tollen "Service".

Da ich aber selbst immer meine Messer doch gut reinige und den Köfi auch mit dem hintern teil zerschnitten habe hatte ich dann wohl nochmal glück, Der Schnitt ist inzwischen doch recht gut verheilt zwar immer noch nicht ganz aber entzunden hat sich nichts.

Danke trotzdem für dem Tip beim nächsten mal dann doch direkt nochmal beim Hausarzt vorbei.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hab mal nen kleinen, knapp 50cm Hecht auf einen recht großen Wobbler gefangen. Der Enddrilling saß tief im Schlund, der Mitteldrilling vorne und der Kopfdrilling war frei. Kleine Hechte landet man per Nackengriff, logo. Ganz schlecht ist, wenn der Hecht einem beim Versuch den Haken zu lösen glatt nach unten durch die Hand rutscht und der freie Kopfdrilling des Wobblers sich voll durch die Haut zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger bohrt. 
Noch dümmer ist, wenn der Hecht dann Panik kriegt und wie verrückt anfägt zu spratteln. 
Es bleibt nur das möglichst schnelle Abschlagen des armen Tieres, weil so an ein Lösen des Hakens ( aus der Hand ) nicht zu denken ist. 
Nicht mehr steigerungsfähig ?
Oh wohl.
Nämlich dann, wenn man sich bei dem Versuch den Hecht mittels eines kräftigen Schlages mit dem Fischtöter ins Jenseits zu befördern, selbst auf den Handknöchel des Zeigefingers haut.

Fazit:
Fraktur des Knöchels, Drilling fest im Fleisch, ein bisschen nasse Hose und ein toter Hecht.

Ralf


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Bisher schlimmste Verletzung:

  beim Pallets schneiden abgerutscht und das Messer fast durch die Handfläche gedonnert. Zum Glück war der Arzt in der Notaufnahme Angler so dass ich direkt dran kam (war noch komplett in Regenzeug angezogen).

  [FONT=&quot]Haken habe ich mir öfters durch Fingerkuppen gejagt.[/FONT]


----------



## Achim_68 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ein Freund von mir hat sich beim Lösen eines Hängers aus ner Steinpackung mit seinem 50 Gramm Sargblei astrein ausgeknockt. 
Und ich sach noch: " Hör auf wie ein Idiot zu ziehen..." Er meinte noch, ich als Footballer hätte keine Ahnung, wie man Hänger frei bekommt...und im nächsten Moment liegt der flach wie ne Flunder im Kies und hört die Englein singen....! Mann hab ich mich erschrocken...aber nach ein paar Sekunden kam er wieder zu sich und  ich hab mir fast in die Hosen gepinkelt vor Lachen.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat sich beim Lösen eines Hängers aus ner Steinpackung mit seinem 50 Gramm Sargblei astrein ausgeknockt.
> Und ich sach noch: " Hör auf wie ein Idiot zu ziehen..." Er meinte noch, ich als Footballer hätte keine Ahnung, wie man Hänger frei bekommt...und im nächsten Moment liegt der flach wie ne Flunder im Kies und hört die Englein singen....! Mann hab ich mich erschrocken...aber nach ein paar Sekunden kam er wieder zu sich und  ich hab mir fast in die Hosen gepinkelt vor Lachen.



Bei einem Bekannten von mir ging diese "Aktion" mit dem Hakenlösen nach einem Wurf in die Botanik nachts beim Aalangeln sprichwörtlich ins Auge!

Seit dieser Nacht ist er leider auf einem Auge erblindet!!!

Ich drehe mich seitdem beim Hängerlösen zur Seite, damit mich ein evtl. dennoch fliegendes Teil nicht frontal trifft!!!


Martin


----------



## dasBo87 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ich habe mal einen großen Fisch bei uns in der Böhme verloren und nach ca. 15min tauchte meine pose wieder auf (die Pose + Vorfach hing noch am Fisch), auf der anderen Uferseite! Meine erste Reaktion "Klamotten aus" und dummerweise die Schuhe auch aus... denn ab ins Wasser, aber auf halben Wege lagen "leider" Glasscherben im Wasser!!!! War sehr unangenehm und danach war mir der Fisch auch egal... aber beim nächsten mal bleiben die Schuhe an & nichtmehr mit alter Schnur angeln. 

Danach war ich gleich beim Arzt, wegen meiner Schnittwunde am Fuß und er musste die Wunde säubern.


----------



## Imperator (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Moin habe mal beim auswerfen mit der Fireline mir bis auf den Knochengeschnitten.#q#q|peinlich|peinlich Das gute war jedoch es hat nicht mal gebludet!!! Weil sie sich so schnell in Fleisch eingebrannt hatte. War echt hart sich auf dem eigenen Knochen zuschauen. Wurde dann anschließend mit 6 Stichen wieder zusammen geflickt.

Mfg Imperator


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

platzwunde anner stirn von nem bb oder aa blei von ner posenmontage die festhing...son kleines ding tat ganz schön weh!​


----------



## Imbeck2514 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hallo zusammen,
vor ca. 20 Jahren (plus, minus 3 Jahre), waren wir auf einem Kutter in Heiligenhafen. Dort hakte ein Angler, seinen Drilling beim Überkopfwurf an der Schädelbasis eines anderen Anglers ein, und zog voll ab. Die Kopfhaut wurde bis zur Schädelmitte aufgerissen. So ein bisschen waren wir geschockt, da der Angler nach einiger Zeit in einer Blutlache lag. Er hatte zwar nicht große Schmerzen, aber trotzdem hat der Kapitän einen Seenotrettungs-Kreuzer gerufen. Das war übrigens beim ersten Halt, und keiner war betrunken. Ein Hoch auf die DGZRS.

Gruß Michael


----------



## joopie (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ich fische jetzt seit ca. 40 Jahren. Bis letzten Oktober ist eigentlich nichts passiert. Dann habe ich es allerdings innerhalb einer Woche zweimal geschafft, mir einen Drilling vom Wobbler bis zum Anschlag in den selben Finger zu zimmern.
Bei zweiten Arztbesuch schaute der mich an, als wenn ich ein Masochist wäre und irgendwelche perversen Spielchen treibe!

Wobbler weg, Finger ganz!
|supergri


----------



## zanderzahn (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

#h unglaubliche szenen spielen sich hier ab|kopfkrat

...hab mir fast schon gedacht, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich selbst mal gefangen hat...

mein senior chef hat damals in der ausbildung zu mir gesagt:"gelobt sei, was hart macht"...

@ ralle 24: RESPEKT, muss man erst mal hinkriegen!!!

@antonio: den drilling im hals hat mir ein angelkollege beim auswerfen eines spinners in bayern eingebrockt, der haken im ohr stammte von einer posenmontage, die viel zu leicht aus dem wasser kam und ja auch irgendwie gebremst werden muss...|kopfkrat...


----------



## Big Fins (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Uahää aufhören kann nicht mehr...ist ja ugliest. Mir zieht sich der Magen zusammen bei solchen Geschichten. Max geht bei mir noch ne Spritze aber da wird auch schon eng. |scardie:
Aber um topic zu füttern, hab mal beim Strandbaden nen Seeigel touchiert. OK, war nicht direkt Angeln aber ich hab gedacht geile Stelle mit vielen Felsen im Wasser und kleine bunte Fischli. Mit den Augen überall aber nicht vor die Füße im Wasser.


----------



## caprifischer79 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Oh ja... da werden Erinnerungen wach..
Vor 10 Jahren nachts beim Aalangeln..
1. Meine Rute auf der Wiese nachts neben mir in der Parkanlage abgelegt und versucht, damals noch ohne Ködernadel, nen Tauwurm auf den 7er Wurmhaken zu ziehen. Schnur lag gestrafft im Grass, es war dunkel und mein Angelkollege etwas angetrunken..und wankte vorbei. Entsprach einem sauberen Anschlag und der Haken saß bis zum Anschlag im Finger. Da kansst zerren wie du willst, wenn die Teile erst mal sitzen..
Selber rausschneiden ist nicht. Der Assistenz in der Notaufnahme meinte noch, was er heute schon tolles zu sehen bekommen hat.. An die Hand genagelte Bretter etc..
2. Schleppangeln auf Hornhecht in Südnorwegen..
Einer verheddert sich total in der Vorfachschnur und beim lösen dreht er sich um und erwischt meinen Finger. Mutiges Viech.
Schmerzen hielten sich in Grenzen, trotz doppeltem Zahnreihenabdruck..mittlerweile hat mich ein Vertreter bestimmt jeder Fischart die ich gefangen hab in die Finger gebissen.. sogar Aale machen das.. 
3. erst letzte Woche..
Sauber aus dem Handgelenk den Gummifisch rausgefeuert..
irgendwann in der Böschung hinter mir unbemerkt hängen geblieben. Trotzdem versucht abzuziehen..2 cm langer bestimmt einen mm tiefer sauberer Schnitt im linken Zeigefinger..
4. bei vermeintlichem Biss Barfuß versucht über die Steinböschung meine Rute zu erreichen.#q Mit beiden Füßen zwischen die Steine gerutscht. Unvergeßlicher Moment..und an dem Tag schluß mit fischen..


----------



## profifischer (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hallo
Also ich habe mir noch keinen Haken mit wiederhaken irgendwo in meinem Körper gestochen, bin mir aber sicher, dass das noch ein paar mal passieren wird.
Ich hatte erst einmal eine ernsthaftere Verletzung durch fischen. Mein Angelkollege und ich gingen an einem Bahngleis entlang und ich stolperte, fiel auf den Schotter. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass ich mir mein Knie nur etwas aufgeschürft habe. EIn paar Meter weitergegangen und ich wollte aus neugier meine "Verletzung" sehen. Leider gab es keine erfreuliche Nachricht für mich. Eine tiefe Platzwunde aus der Blut herausspritzte. Sofort meine Mutter angerufen und ab in die Notaufnahme. Zuert schon Desinfiziert, dann wurden ein paar Fleischstücke herausgeschnitten und mit 6 Stichen genäht. Ausserdem gab es noch eine Drainage. 
Ergebnis: 5cm Tiefe wunde
             Schleimbeutel etwas beschädigt
             2 Wochen schulfrei
             bis zum Ende des Jahres Sportbefreiung
Aber trotzdem konnte ich schon wieder nach ca 6 Tagen zum Angeln.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Matze- (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@ zander01 das ist ja der geilste beitrag überhaupt sry aber ich musste mich weglachen ohne ende
aber ich hab auch schon ein paar sahen gezogen 
1. beim angeln war ein für uns "öffentliches" trampolin in erreichbarer nähe zum angelplatz so wir daruf und ich mach erstmal fix n salto so ein sprung später flieg ich auf einmal so merkwürdig und knall volle lotte auf meinen oberschenkel da an dem metallring so konnte ich erstmal nicht mehr laufen und habe mich im gras vor schmerzen gewälzt :c
2. beim angeln mit einem nachbarsjungen ich geb ihm den blinker und sag ihm noch aber vorsichtig pass auf dass du mich nihct triffst 
haha sagen nützt nichts  prompt flog der blinker an meinen hals und wickelte sich um denselben
ich also sofort in panik geschirehen er soll nichts mahcen und da hatte er es bemerkt und wollte den köder wieder wegziehen (wohlgemerkt der bliker war noch am hals samt vorfach)
da musste ich beherzt in die schnur fassen um den drilling niht in die hlsschlagader zu bekommen 
ich hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt echt derbe schiss 
was wäre wenn der haken gesessen hätte da an der schönen hauptschlagader? :c
3. beim angeln am starnd ins wasser gegangen um weiter mit dem köder hinaus zu kommen dabei merkte ich nru so ein kurzez ganz feines ziehen am fuß ich dachte mir so hmmm falsch aufgetreten und nichts weiter gedacht bis sich das wasser in dem ich stand rot färbte ..........
rausgegangen und der kleine zeh war halb durchtrennt genau am knochen entlang eine muschel war der unangenehme grund für diese verletzung 
hmm abgesehen davon einmal im urlaub einen kopfsprung von einer steinpackung in ungarn am ballaton gemacht 
hmmm da hing noch was am stein als ich auftauchte ich schau so und seit dem habe ich eine schön große narbe am oberschenkel.
aber das beste ist, dass ich den kleinen kindern immer erzählen knn ich hab mit nem tiger gekämpft weil es tatsächlich so aussieht als ob das ne tigerpranke gewesen wäre ^^:q
also von diversen haken im finger wobei noch nie der wiederhaken gefasst hat brauche ich ja nicht zu berichten das scheint ja was "alltägliches" bei anglern zu sein


----------



## mariophh (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Zu dem Thema hab ich auch noch ne story. Bin zwar nicht direkt betroffen gewesen aber mein Bruder. Ich war noch ziemlich klein aber mein Vater hat mir gerade erst die Geschichte nochmal erzählt. Es war nen Familien Ausflug mit dem Boot nach Schweinesand (so eine kleine Insel mitten in der Elbe bei Hamburg) und wir haben uns trocken fallen lassen. Eine Rute stand noch komplett montiert inkl. Wurm aufm Haken an der Reling. Der Haken war leider nicht in der Öse und baumelte so in der Luft. Mein trotteliger Bruder macht nen Hoppser von Deck in den warmen Elbsand aus ca. 2 m Höhe und hat  dabei besagten Haken leider übersehen. Voll erwischt und zwar im AUGENLID!!! Folglich inerhalb von Sekunden den Familienausflug abgebrochen und so schnell es ging ins Krankenhaus. Da das ganze ne ziemlich heikle Stelle war und alles in allem nicht so deutlich zu erkennen wo der nun genau hing haben meine Eltern da auch gar nicht groß rumgefummelt. Der Arzt hat nicht schlecht geguckt als mein Bruder mit nem Wurm vorm Auge hängend vor ihm stand. Konnte aber alles lösen und das Auge war noch ganz. Wenn jemals ein Wurm Schadenfreude empfunden hat, dann bestimmt der. Den Haken hat mein Bruder übrigens bis heute in nem Bilderrahmen...


----------



## zanderzahn (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

;+ was tun wir uns an ;+

andererseits: für die schönste sache der welt muß man halt auch opfer bringen, bzw. mal schmerzen aushalten... schade nur, wenn es bleibende schäden, wie zum beispiel verlust des augenlichts oder unbewegliche gliedmaßen gibt - @ alle: wir sollten daraus lernen !!!

vielleicht gibts ja noch den ein oder anderen bericht der nicht so dramatisch endet und ehr zum lachen ist (sry zander01 - aber du führst die liste ganz klar an :m)


----------



## interloper (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Haken im fingen ist mir auch schon oft passiert.

Meine schlimmste Verletzung beim angeln war als ich barfuß durchs Wasser laufe und dort ein Rostiger stacheldraht gespannt war. Schon nett zu sehen wie sich die Sehnen im Fuß beim laufen bewegen. Das gesicht meiner Mutter war auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Huchenfreak (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

1/0 Drilling im eigenen Mundwinkel...
Wollte ein Vorfach mit 40er Mono binden. Beim Knotenzusammenziehen ist dann das kurze Ende gerissen und ich hab das Ding voll in meinem Mund versenkt war echt krass.
Mein Dad hat dann den Drilling komplett duch die Lippe gestochen und mit vereinten Kräften konnten wir den Wiederhaken abzwicken...
wünsche ich keinem


----------



## Grundangler (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ja ja, Messer, Haken, Wobbler, Hecht, sind für kleine Angler nicht! 

Mir ist in meiner 10 jährigen Anglerlaufbahn noch nix passiert (teu, teu, teu!)

N Kumpel von mir hat mal ne Aquariumabdeckung von nem 50ger Becken an verlängerten Vorfächern an die Decke gehängt. Er wollte seine Blumen künstlich beleuchten. Er hatte die Abdeckung in die Haken gehängt. Die Abdeckung war dann doch zu schwer und ein Vorfach ist gerissen. Der gegenüber hängende Haken kam frei und schlitzte ihm durch die Oberlippe, sah aus wie ein Karnickel :m 
Wenn man langeweile hat...


----------



## Albino (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hallo

Als Jugendlicher hatte ich mal einen Spinner im Ohr.So richtig schön im Knorpel drin.Mein Kumpel hat ihn denn durch gestochen und abgeknipst,und weiter ging es mit Angeln.Seid dem zieh ich vorsichtiger an der Rute wenn ich im Baum hänge!


Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Hai2 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

mir ist seit meiner angellaufbahn noch wirklich nix ernsthaftes passiert...naja prellungen vom wegrutschen auf buhnen und steinen und kleine stücke ausm finger mitfilitiert mal aussen vor. Aufm kutter hat sich ein angelkollege beim fische sauber machen mal fast die halbe hand abgetrennt...der hatte glück das wir so schnell hilfe bekamen...noch nie so viel blut gesehen... 
Naja ist alles nicht wünschenswert was hier so gepostet wird, aber es gehört nun mal doch dazu...sport ist halt mord^^


----------



## fishingdrag (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Oha, Oha,

wenn ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich, ob ich wirklich wieder mit dem Angeln beginnen soll.

Nunja,
vor 22 Jahren, in meiner frühen Jugend, gerade mal 15 Lenze alt, habe ich auch so ein nettes Erlebnis gehabt.

Ich war, als stolzer Besitzer des JFS mit ´nem anderen Jungen aus meinem sauerländischen Heimatdorf, der 2 Jahre älter war als ich und den großen Schein hatte, an einem Bachlauf am angeln.
Ich mit Blinker, er mit Lebendköder (was dort verboten war),
Ich hatte die Schnur etwas zu weit runterhängen und als ich auswerfen wollte, hakte sich der Drilling leicht in meine rechte Daumenkuppe ein.
Ich wollte gerade den Haken wieder rausziehen, da kam mein "Kumpel" von der Seite und mit den Worten:" Der muß durch, damit der Widerhaken abgeknippst werden kann" rammte er mir den Drillingshaken ganz in den Daumen rein.
Beim Ohr oder ähnlichen dünnen Hautstellen mag das die Lösung sein, der Trottel hatte allerdings vergessen, daß auf der anderen Seite der Daumennagel war.
So endete dieser denkwürdige Tag für mich mit einem Verband
um den Daumen, nachdem der Haken in der Ambulanz des KH entfernt wurde und für den Idioten mit ´nem blauen Auge, welches er sich im unmittelbaren Anschluß an seine dämliche Aktion eingehandelt hatte.

Ich bin übrigens noch nie gewalttätig gewesen, aber da konnte ich nicht anders.
Der Knabe war ´ne absolute Schande für die Anglerzunft.
Nach dem Erlebnis bin ich noch einmal mit ihm losgezogen und da hat er, nachdem er eine untermaßige Forelle gefangen hatte,
diese einfach mit seinen Gummistiefeln zertrampelt.
Das war dann mein endgültig letzter Trip mit ihm.


----------



## heinzrch (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Schwarzangeln auf Goldfisch, Giebel und Schleie im Stadtparkweiher als Kind / Jugendlicher. Mit der Handangel (Aufwinder, Schnur, Pose, Haken) und Brötchenteig mit kurzer Hose ins knietiefe Wasser, die Fische an den Beinen spüren, und den Schwimmer 0,5 - 1m vor dir liegend angeln. Wohl eines der intensivsten Angelerlebnisse die man haben kann. Zurück zum Thema: Beim Barfußwaten in abgebrochene Bierflaschen steigen, tiefe Schnittwunden haben (Boden schlammig !), blutend ans Ufer waten, ne halbe Stunde warten, bis das Bluten aufhört, weiterfischen. Heute würde man zur Beobachtung (Blutvergiftung !) wahrscheinlich einige Tage ins Krankenhaus kommen. Ist mir ein paar mal passiert. Meistens beim Gardinenfischen (Gardine ca. 1,50x 1m, einer rechts einer links, gebeugt watend durch den Stadtparkweiher....).
Richtig übel hab ich mir den Fuß dann mit Mitte 20 beim Baden zerschnitten, beim Rausgehen aus dem Wasser wieder in eine abgebrochene Bierflasche gestiegen. Diesmal aber richtig. Mit Blutvergiftung, Nähen, Krankenhaus und der Urlaub war gelaufen (passierte am 2. Tag von geplanten 14 Tagen...) Konnte 2 Wochen nicht mehr Autofahren, geschweige denn laufen...
Wenn ich mal einen erwische, der Bierflaschen  ins Wasser schmeisst werden ich zum Tier.....
Ernsthafte Hakenverletzungen auser mal ganz leicht eingehakt (ohne Widerhaken) hatte ich komischerweise in meinen 31 Angeljahren noch nie #c


----------



## sebastian (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Wollte einem lebendigen Hecht den Haken rausnehmen um ihn wieder freilassen zu können, wollt ihne grad greifen, da hat er mit der Flosse geschlagen und meine Hand war mitten in den stacheligen Kiemen, da hab ich gut geblutet, aber zum Glück is mir noch nix Gröberes passiert beim Angeln


----------



## zanderzahn (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@fishingdrag

... wer solche kumpels hat braucht keine feinde...

das mit der forelle war natürlich unterste schublade - geht garnicht :r

gut, dass du ihn abserviert hast...:m


----------



## fishingdrag (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



			
				zanderzahn schrieb:
			
		

> @fishingdrag
> ... wer solche kumpels hat braucht keine feinde.



Dem gibt´s nix hinzuzufügen#d



			
				zanderzahn schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der forelle war natürlich unterste schublade - geht garnicht :r



Das hab´ich genau so gesehen und deswegen hat er nach 
dieser letzten Aktion auch noch einen saftigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten von mir kassiert, bevor ich gegangen bin.:r



			
				zanderzahn schrieb:
			
		

> gut, dass du ihn abserviert hast...:m



Jo, das Dumme war nur, daß sonst keiner aus meinem Dorf  Bock auf´s Angeln hatte und da sich in der Heimat die Gewässer eher schwerlich mit dem Fahrrad besuchen ließen, weil zu weit weg, hab´ich´s dann auch wieder drangegeben.|uhoh:

Aber nu, nachdem ich ab July in der Nähe von vielen fischreichen Gewässern wohnen werde, ist die Leidenschaft wieder neu erwacht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Forelle zertrampeln...unglaublich - was für´n Gestörter;+#d

Meine zweitschlimmste Verletzung hatte ich nicht als Angler, sondern während meiner Zeit als Fischwirt. Da habe ich mir mal ein Schlachtermesser beim Karpfenspalten bis zum Heft durch die linke Hand geschoben. Meine Schlimmste: Auf ´ner Treibjagd volle Breitseite mit ´ner Schrotflinte ab bekommen! Ansonsten, Drillinge im Knie, in der Hand, im Arsch. Ködernadel im Oberschenkel, Stacheldraht im Familiensilber... Elektrozaun (ich drin eingewickelt, drei Tage Herzklabaster...), ich bin halt Angler. Entweder nehme ich solche Unannehmlichkeiten in Kauf, oder ich such`mir ein anderes Hobby...


----------



## nordman (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@brassenwuerger: also, bei deiner liste kann eigentlich nur sowas wie unbewusste absicht und vorsatz dabeisein... soviele sachen kønnen einem doch gar nicht aus unglueck passieren...|uhoh:

von mir mal, weil es noch gar nicht lange her ist (meine hænde sind aber die "operierenden"), der klassiker an sich:

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/4515/haken1pg5.jpg

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/3793/haken2qo7.jpg

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/4570/haken3eq3.jpg

http://img514.*ih.us/img514/8199/haken4rg6.jpg

http://img501.*ih.us/img501/1955/haken5mz6.jpg


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@ nordman

ich ziehe das Unglück mitunter regelrecht an. Wieso auch immer! Angeln gehört wohl zu den gefährlichen Extremsportarten, bald werden die Krankenkassen keine daraus resultierenden Unfälle mehr bezahlen.


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> @ nordman
> 
> ich ziehe das Unglück mitunter regelrecht an.



jo, mach mal weiter so, einer muss ja meine statistik sauber halten. mir ist bis auf einmal haken tief im handballen næmlich noch nie was passiert beim fischen. næchst schlimmere verletzung war mal, dass ich mit dem fuss umgeknickt bin, gefolgt von ner zecke am sack.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Zecke am Sa** - KINDERKRAM!!! Ich hatte mal eine 23cm weiter vorn hängen, Mann, das tat weh!!!


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@ Nordman: schöne Bilder (grins)

Bis jetzt hat mich nur ein Hecht erwischt, dafür aber ordentlich, die Innenseite meines rechten Mittelfingers ist seit dem taub.
Beim Angeln an der Oder, Hängerlösen mit Gewalt, geflochtener 30er und 190er Krallenblei, hab ich meine Autotür zerschossen. War richtig ein Loch im Blech und die Kiste stand zehn Meter hinter mir. Mag gar nicht dran denken, was hätte sein können.#d


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine 23cm weiter vorn hängen, Mann, das tat weh!



die is bestimmt verhungert...|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



nordman schrieb:


> die is bestimmt verhungert...|supergri


 
Hast recht, der Weg war zu lang...|muahah:


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@brassenwuerger: wie heisst es doch so schøn? lang und schmal - der frauen qual. kurz und dick, der frauen glueck.

naja, irgendwas is ja immer...:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

|sagnix, besser ist das wohl....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

moinsen,

meien bisher schlimmste verletzung war ein 6/0 Driling im Fuß, bin beim Angelsachen vorbereiten im eigenen Zimmer draufgetreten.Bin dann auf nem fahrbahren Schreibstuhl ans Telefon und Muttern angerufen und gleich danach den krankenwagen. Musste raus operriert werden und nun habe ich ne schöne narbe unterm Fuß..Seitdem lauf ich nur noch mit Hausschuhen rum
Eine andere Sache war beim Hängerlösen, Barfus in knietiefe Wasser gegangen und an den Steinen fast den gesamten Fuß aufgeschnitten, hat ziehmlich geblutet und wir wieder mal ins krankenhaus.


----------



## Frog (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Bei den tollen Verletzungen hier traue ich kaum, meine letzte anzumelden...

Illex Chubby Drilling beim Wechseln des Wobblers voll in den linken Zeigefinger geballert.
( Das erste Mal in über 30 Jahren .... ) Rumgezerrt und gedrückt- bombenfest das Ding. Dann mit meiner Lösezange 
den Haken gepackt und einem entschlossenem Schwung aus dem Finger befördert. Mit Blick auf den blutigen Haken habe ich mich dann entschlossen, dem Chubby noch eine Chance zu geben. ( Ich wollte ihn eigentlich gerade auf die Ersatzbank schicken ) Was soll ich sagen - zwei Würfe später ging ein Hecht auf das Angebot ein...
Also, mit einer blutigen Wunde würde ich hier am Neckar nicht Baden gehen


----------



## slowhand (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Zecke am Sa** - KINDERKRAM!!! Ich hatte mal eine 23cm weiter vorn hängen, Mann, das tat weh!!!


Hing die Zecke in der Luft? Oder mußte sich das arme Tier einen Steg anbauen??|rolleyes


----------



## AalNils (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Dazu faellt mir noch eine... Etwas krasse Story meinerseits ein.

So mit 16-17 war ich sehr fixiert auf's Spinnangeln. Ich ging also an die Elbe um einen GuFi ins Wasser zu befoerdern. Auf GuFi biss nichts, also nahm ich einen kleineren Spinner, mal gucken, was die Barsche so treiben.

30 Minuten lang war ich relativ erfolglos. Ich war etwas frustriert und machte einen ... Gewaltwurf... Einen "Ueber Kopf Gewaltwurf"... Leider hatte ich nicht gesehen, dass exakt hinter mit ein Passant stand, der mein Unterfangen sehr interessant fand...

Ende vom Lied, 2 Spitzen des Drillings hatten sich durch seine Corthose gebohrt und steckten nun in seinem .. Gemaecht... 

Ab ging es ins Krankenhaus ... Der alte Sack (was fuer ein Wortspiel ) hat es ueberlebt, und hat eingesehen, dass man nicht unmittelbar hinter Anglern die nichts fangen stehen sollte.

Dennoch hat er damals von mir, als ich ihn Besucht habe, einen Kuchen in Penisform von mir geschenkt bekommen 

Soviel dazu..


----------



## Strumbi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hi all,
was mir am 1. Tag nach der Raubfischschonzeit passiert 
ist , das darf man eigentlich nicht erzählen, aber ich tus 
trotzdem:  Ein schöner Sommermorgen beim Schleppen
hatte ich einen Biss auf einen Gufi. Nach Kurzem Drill
kam ein Hecht v. 70 cm zum Vorschein . Schnell gekeschert
und rein ins Boot. Als ich den Hecht im Genick packte
und den tief geschluckten Gufi aus dem Maul holen wollte,
schlug er wild um sich , riß das Maul auf und verletzte
mich mit dem Zahn am kleinen Finger derart, dass ich mit klaffender
Fleischwunde zum Arzt musste. Tierbisse düfen nicht genäht
werden!. Deshalb eine Metallschiene zum Ruhigstellen
für die nächsten 2 Wochen. 
Die Arzthelferinnen fragten mich , was passiert sei.
Als ich die Story vom Pferd, äh vom Hecht erzählt habe,
gab es ein schallendes Gelächter.  Thats Life. 
Gruß Strumbi aus Südbaden


----------



## Hunter73 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

hi
also ich gehe solange es gläserne bierflaschen gibt nur noch mit schuhen ins wasser habe so nämlich schon 2 zehen verloren und das reicht meiner meinung nach auch, is zwar nich wirklich beim angeln passiert aber man liesst ja wie oft hier leute beim angeln barfuß ins wasser gegangen sind.... also denn bis dahin


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

2005 Alesund/Norge.... Gleich am Anreisetag geangelt, Fische sollten filetiert werden, 2 Fische hatte ich schon fertig! Musste nachschärfen... Falsch angesetzt und mit dem linken kleinen Finger rübergerissen. Bis auf den Knochen runter, allerdings hatte die Beugesehne noch mal Glück! Ab ins KH und ohne Betäubung nähen lassen! Geiler schmerz..... Dann noch der Schock, weil man seine Fingeranantomie kennenlernen durfte.#6#6#6 NIEWIEDER!!!

Sonst nur kleinere Piekser mit Angelhaken und Pilker der klasse 500g!

Beim Hecht (90iger) unfreiwillig in die Kiemenbögen gerutscht, weil die Ratte meinte, sie müsse noch mal an der Luft zeigen, was sie kann! Fazit: Rechte Hand mit samt 5 Finger aufgerissen! Ganz schön Bullshit, wenn man alleine ist, der Hecht noch lebt und die Finger in den Kiemen festsitzen!!! Angeltag beendet!!! NIEWIEDER!!!

Beim Barsch mit voller Wucht in die Rückenflosse reingehauen! Blut Blut Blut!!!


----------



## andyleverkusen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Von den paar Haken in den Fingern mal abgesehen, bin ich ja im Gegensatz zu Euch noch recht verschont geblieben in meinen 21 Angeljahren!:vik:

Aber Szenen hier...meine Fresse|uhoh:#d

Klar, passiert ist schnell was!


----------



## Francis80 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Aua,miteinander

bin gemühtlich im stuhl gesesen als mein spezi beim ausholen mit dem finger von der schnur geglitten ist.80g sind mit schönen schwung aufs linke auge geknallt!
Erklär mal deiner frau das du wirklich beim fischen warst.wenn du mit nen schönen Veilchen am tisch sitzt.

gruss
Francis80


----------



## Johannes83 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

"Ende vom Lied, 2 Spitzen des Drillings hatten sich durch seine Corthose gebohrt und steckten nun in seinem .. Gemaecht... "

Besser ihn als dich. Muss man pragmatisch sehen.


Bei mir war das Schlimmste, ausser den viel zitierten Haken im Finger, ein kleiner Unfall mit einer Muschel.
So nach dem Motto "heiss wie Sau und beissen tut eh nix" haben ich und ein Kumpel beschlossen mal zum Baden reinzuhüpfen und das Gewässer nebenbei noch gleich zu erkunden.
Isar bei Mamming nebenbei bemerkt.
Beim Raussteigen bin ich dermassen blöd auf einen Stein getreten, dass ich abrutschte und mir dabei die Haut von der unteren Seite meines großen Zehs abschälte. Natürlich geblutet... Seitdem hab ich immer Pflaster mit Dinosaurier-Motiven dabei. #6


----------



## Trader1667 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ich kenne jemanden, der sich einen Penisbruch beim Angeln zugezogen hat


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der sich einen Penisbruch beim Angeln zugezogen hat


 
*DAS* musst du uns jetzt aber mal *etwas *genauer erklären!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

...das war bestimmt der dieter beim koistippen....


----------



## zanderzahn (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

... die armen kois...#d


----------



## Trader1667 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Naja seine Freundin war mit zum Nachtangeln und den beiden ist wohl langweilig gewesen. Der Abend endete dann in der Notaufnahme........


----------



## zanderzahn (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

... wenn nichts auf die ausgelegten ruten beißt und freundin da ist, kann man natürlich noch ne zusätzliche rute aufstellen...:q

schade nur, wenns dann sooo endet:c

hoffentlich konnte das gerät gerettet werden...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

hab auich ne lustige geschichte.....
fische gucken von einer  silberweide(bitte niemals machn)in unserer schule fließt nen bach lang.... das ende von lied wa das ich 3m in die tiefe fiel und ne wirbelsäulenstauchung in bereich der lendenwirbel bekamm....:c
da aba keiner wusste das es nur ne stauchung wa wollten die mich fast mit nem heli abholen...:c
ich glaub ich bin der einzige der jemals während des kunstunterrichtes vom baum gefalln is |supergri
die lehrerin hat sich erstma einen abgelacht und dann wa se kreidebleich  die schlimmste bestrafung wa dann mein zimmer in krankenhaus..... ich sach nur 2 bettzimmer 150kilo hotpants halbtot (so roch er zumindest ) und das drei tage lang ......:v


----------



## daKorby (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

servus 

kleine schnitte trage ich fast jedes mal davon wenn ich beim fischen bin aber einen haken habe ich mir noch nie so reingerammt das ich zum arzt musste deswegen. aebr kann ja jedem mal passieren.

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Letztes Jahr im Sommer hab ich mit meiner Freundin und 2 Bekannten eine Kuttertour von Fehmarn aus gemacht. Beim Filetieren hat mich einer der Bekannten abgelenkt und ich hab nen Moment nicht aufgepasst. Da hackt mir doch so eine Sch**ß Möwe voll in den kleinen Finger. Man war das ne miese Wunde und geblutet hats wie Sau. Die anderen haben sich fasst in die Hosen gepisst vor Lachen.


----------



## @dr! (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Da hackt mir doch so eine Sch**ß Möwe voll in den kleinen Finger. Man war das ne miese Wunde und geblutet hats wie Sau. Die anderen haben sich fasst in die Hosen gepisst vor Lachen.



wie geil ich komm nich mehr klar :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Drohne (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ein wild gewordener Graser hat mir knallhart einen Owner 5/0 mit Widerhaken durch die Hand befördert. Im Krankenhaus musste  das Eisen  sehr mühsam herausoperiert werden.


----------



## AK_894 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ich Hatte die Schmerzhafte Erfahrung vor 1ner Woche beim Boot’s Schleppen gemacht.
Als mein Kollege ein Schönen 85cm Hecht fing, und ich im mit dem Kescher landete. Verfingen sich die Drillinge vom Wobbler, im Kescher und ich Ar*** griff rein um sie los zu machen, und auf einmal zappelte der Hecht wie wild los, und Rammte mir den Drilling durch den zeige Finger. Nun ja weil es ja noch nicht schlimm genug war, lies mein Kollege den Kescher los als der hecht nochmals los Zappelte, und riss mir den Drilling samt Widerhaken, wieder aus dem Finger.:c

Ohm man ich habe so Laut geschrieen das Glaubt ihr nicht!!! 
Den Schmerz empfehle ich niemanden.#d


----------



## zanderzahn (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@käptn nemo: das leben schreibt halt die schönsten geschichten, hoffe es ist alles wieder in ordnung bei dir...#h


----------



## Juletrae (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Zwei mal hab ich mich auch schon gepierct. Beim ersten mal mit ner Tubenfliege in den linken Handballen. Haken saß bombenfest auf dem Knochen des kleinen Fingers fest. 
Kommentar der jungen, schönen Arztin: Also das ist bis jetzt der hübscheste Angelhaken den ich hatte. Da sind ja so tolle federn dran... Die Tube durfte sie dann auch behalten.

Beim zweiten mal, bei 4 Windstärken von vorne versucht ganz lässig Off-Shoulder zu werfen und mir die Polar Magnus genau ins linke Ohrläppchen gesetzt. 
Zum glück war es beide male ziemlich kalt draußen, tat also kaum weh, da die Finger und Ohren ja am schnellsten frieren und taub werden.

Nie wieder geh ich ohne Brille und Mütze Fliegenfischen!​


----------



## zanderzahn (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

"Kommentar der jungen, schönen Arztin: Also das ist bis jetzt der hübscheste Angelhaken den ich hatte. Da sind ja so tolle federn dran..."

...da kann man natürlich nur gratulieren... erst ne junge hübsche ärztin und dann bekommt sie noch einen "rosenstrauß" in form eines so
tollen "Angelhakens mit federn dran"... wer den schaden hat...|uhoh:


----------



## zanderzahn (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

an alle die hier gepostet haben ein herzliches danke und - gute besserung#h - wir werden (hoffentlich) aus unseren fehlern lernen und weiter gehts mit dem schönsten hobby der welt...:l


----------



## Andre´ (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hallo, jetzt geb ich auch noch mal meinen Senft dazu.

Letztes Jahr im September war ich mit meiner Freundin in Portugal. Natürlich mit Equipment. Bin auf ne schöne, grosse Hafenmole und los gings. Die Molensteine waren richtig trocken und gut begehbar, bis so ein besch....Kreuzfahrtschiff mächtige Wellen fabriziert hat, die dann die Steine überflutet haben.

Natürlich hatts mir dann auf der algenbewachsenen Unterlage auch die Beine weggezogen und ich bin auf den einzigen spitzen Molenstein geknallt. 
Ach ja mit meinem Allerwertesten vorraus.
Resultat ein ziemlich schmerzhafter Steissbeinbruch. 
Lustig ist die Methode der Kühlung; - Bierdose ins Eisfach und bei gewünschter Temperatur zwischen die 
Pobacken klemmen:c. Glaubt mir ich hätts lieber getrunken. 
Der behandelnde Arzt war auch Angler und wollte eigentlich nur wissen worauf meine 4 Doraden gebissen hatten :vik:. 

Nicht lustig war dann auch der Rückflug ...........


----------



## Taco65 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

peinlich aber Wahr...

War mit meiner freundin beim Carp session. ich bin gestopert und förderte meine freundin samt Carp stühl ins Fluß. 

Die Verletzungen habe *ich* erlitten als sie aus dem Wasser kam


----------



## zanderzahn (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@ andre´

... und da sagen viele bier sei ungesund #d

ich sag nur: alkohol ist ein sanitäter in der not....


mann, es ist schon irgendwie "lustig" zu hören, daß ich nicht der erste und letzte bin, dem solche sachen passieren....

bitte weiter so, postet was euch passiert ist...:q


----------



## zanderzahn (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

...scheint nix mehr zu kommen...

@ mods

könnt das ding schließen, war informativ und witzig!!!

- danke an alle!!!|wavey: - 

markus


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Das ich angeschossen wurde, habe ich erwähnt...???;+


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das ich angeschossen wurde, habe ich erwähnt...???;+



Jetzt kommst du mit sowas? Mit angeschossen bist du doch hier der King. Erzähl. Ich hol mir Zigaretten.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Man hat beim Angeln mehrmals auf mich geschossen. Diverse Male...! Da erzähle ich aber später von...


----------



## Gralf (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Man hat beim Angeln mehrmals auf mich geschossen. Diverse Male...! Da erzähle ich aber später von...



ok. Jetzt ist Später

Oder willst du Wallerwiesentechnisch die Spannung erhöhen?

Komm so paar kleine Schussverletzungen machen dir doch nichts. Schätze mal du läufst rum wie Bruce Willis in "Stirb Langsam II ".

Beiss die Zähne zusammen und erzähl.


----------



## andre23 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

carsten....lass høren...


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Also ich habe zwar nur die erste seite gelesen, denke aber doch, dass das was mir passiert ist im Vergleich zu den Dingen die anderen passiert sind nur ein kleiner Kratzer ist:q.

Ich habe mir nämlich ganz unspektakulär nach dem Anfüttern mit Boilis das Boilirohr etwa 1cm tief in den Unterarm gerammt. Wollte es eigentlich nur abstellen, habe aber dann vergessen, dass ich es direkt neben mir hingestellt hatte und schon hatte ich das Teil im Arm stecken....bin dann auch nur noch eine Nacht am See geblieben:q (Pflaster hat gereicht)

wie gesagt, im Vergleich zu anderen ein kleiner unspektakulärer Kratzer.

Gruß AFaM


----------



## sadako (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Wir waren an einem regnerischen Tag am See auf Karpfen angeln. Als sich der Bissanzeiger meldete, sprang ich geistesgegenwärtig von meinem Stuhl auf und rannte zu meiner Rute um anzuschlagen. Ich bekam sie zwar noch zu fassen, rutschte aber auf dem glitschigen Boden aus und vollführte einen schönen Fallrückzieher - die Rute dabei immer noch fest umklammert. 
Resultat war eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung - aber meinen Karpfen hab ich trotzdem noch bekommen (kein Wunder - DER Anhieb musste ja einfach sitzen :q ).
Gegenüber von uns saß ein anderer Angler... ich möchte lieber nicht wissen, was ihm durch den Kopf ging, als er mein kleines Kunststück beobachtete...


----------



## zanderzahn (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@brassenwürger

jetzt aber raus damit, was war da los : angeschossen;+

- hat ein kollege mit der madenschleuder jagd auf dich gemacht?

- sind die zugvögel im sturzflug auf dich los und haben dich ange.......?

- oder habt ihr einfach nix gefangen und ein paar büchsen bier geschossen???????????? #d

wenn der thread jetzt geschlossen wird, wirds mich vielleicht bis ans ende meiner tage verfolgen...|bigeyes


----------



## andre23 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

der war sicher mit seinem nachbarn los....:m...komm schon carsten....


----------



## behemoth (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

im angelurlaub beim filetieren abgerutscht und mir tief in den kleinen finger geschnitten.
-> krankenhaus, 2 senen durch, 4 wochen auser gefecht |bigeyes
oberer teil es fingers ist steif geblieben  |motz:








ansonsten wurde ich als 12 jähriger morgens um 5uhr quer durchs schilf von einem bullen gejagt :q


----------



## andre23 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

so carsten...nun bist du im AB und alle sind gespannt....


----------



## pike1984 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@Brassenwürger: Auf gehds, aussa mid da Gschicht! Wir wolln dich leiden hören!:q


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@behemoth

...autsch, das ist schade mit den folgeerscheinungen aus der verletzung...


@brassenwürger

wer die mütze übern zaun wirft, muss auch drüber klettern... los jetzt!!!

oder ist es dir zu peinlich (vielleicht wortverdreher beim posten, wurde nicht angeschossen, sondern ange...issen???:q)

butter bei die fische#6


----------



## Adlerfan (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

mir gings mal ähnlich wie sadako, hatte auch einen ausrutscher bei einer mehrtägigen carp-session. war die dritte nacht und ich hatte es mir gerade in meinem schlafsack gemütlich gemacht, als der bißanzeiger losheulte. bin voll schlaftrunken raus (barfuß), zur rute gestürmt im schlamm ins rutschen gekommen und beim anhieb breitbeinig den bug unseres ruderbootes gerammt. da lag ich dann erst mal mit den beinen links und rechts des bootes (anfang november) im wasser und habe versucht die rute beim vor schmerzen krümmen nicht loszulassen. mein kumpel hat sich natürlich nicht mehr eingekriegt vor lachen.............
der karpfen saß gut, konnte ihn später mit hilfe des bootes aus dem kraut holen.

ansonsten die üblichen hobby-verletzungen wie haken / drilling in der hand (zum glück noch nie an anderen stellen) und das ein oder andere mal in die hand geschnitten. das letzte mal im juli während meines ostfrieslandurlaubes beim aal ausnehmen.

so, bin auch ganz gespannt auf die "schrotgeschichte"...


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

carsten...du bist da...und ignorierst den threat standhaft...

...buedde....


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Na gut....#d

Das erste mal wurde auf mich geschossen, da war ich 14 0der 15 Jahre alt und saß so friedlich mit meiner Feederrute in Altenwerder an der Elbe und habe Brassen geärgert (das gab´s tatsächlich mal...). Auf einmal hat es vom Deich hinter mir geknallt und vor mir schlugen die Kugeln im Wasser ein. Den Fontönen nach muss das ein ordentliches Kaliber gewesen sein. Anschließend hörte ich nur noch Reifen Quitschen. Der Tag war gelaufen...|gr:

Kein Jahr Später: Ich war mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Nachhauseweg, als irgend ein Hirni mit ´nem Luftgewehr auf mich geschossen hat. Und zwar gezielt auf den Rücken!!! Zum Glück hatte ich eine dicke Jacke an und hinterher nur blaue Flecken. Die Projektile steckten noch im Innenfutter.

Vor vier oder fünf Jahren: Ich laufe im Halbdunkel mit meiner Spinnrute an der Oste entlang und kriege einen fürchterlichen Schlag auf den Arsch|kopfkrat Ich greife mir natürlich gleich ans Hinterteil und meine ganze Hand ist orange. Da hat doch so ein Irrer mit ner Paintball - Knarre auf mich geballert. Den kannte ich aber, und ich hebe ihn erwischt. Meine Rache war fürchterlich...:g

Nach meiner Lehrzeit habe ich die eine oder andere Treibjagt als Treiber mitgemacht, da wurde ich mal (diesmal unbeabsichtigt) von einer gestreuten Ladung Schrot getroffen - DAS war weniger Lustig...|uhoh:

So Andre, nun zufrieden...:m


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

jepp...danke carsten...


----------



## @dr! (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

loooool du armer ... aber das mit dem paintball fand ich irgendwie am "lustigsten"


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

ps...du hast auch immer ein pech....


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



@dr! schrieb:


> loooool du armer ... aber das mit dem paintball fand ich irgendwie am "lustigsten"


 
Du glaubst nicht,  wie weh DAS tut! Unglaublich. Ich  dacht, jetzt hängt mir der Hintern in Fetzen...|uhoh:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



andre23 schrieb:


> ps...du hast auch immer ein pech....


 
Deswegen gehe ich auch meisten allein zum Fischen, ich will ja niemanden in Gefahr bringen...:q


----------



## schaumburg4 (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

ich hatte den einen tag keine posen dabei und da nichts ging habe ich mir dann nen korken genommen und den durchgesebelt damit der die passende größe hat. Ich depp natürlich den finger unterm korken gelassen und meine fingerkuppel hing frei rum bis runter zum knochen tat zum glück nicht weh^^
mein freund hat mal wurfübungen auf einer wiese gemacht mit einem 30gr blei und es steckte auf einmal fest und er zieht und zieht(das blei war bestimmt noch 30-40m)weit weg und plötzlcih die schnur lockerte sich und das blei knallte ihm dank der gespannten monofilen voll in die stirn und steckte richtig fest:*) voll übel aber er hat gelacht...


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

hab da au ne geschichte....habs zwar net selber miterlebt aber als mein onkel mit meiner tante an einem forrelnpuff war holte meine tante zu einem eleganten wurf aus und bei hervorschnellen des hakens traf dieser in das fleisch unterhalb des kinns und riss eine ca. 1cm tiefe und 6cm lange wunde hinein...zu allem übel hat sich die wunde auch noch entzündet und mein onkel lief ein paar tage mit nem "doppelkinn" herum, sah echt witzig aus aber die schmerzen würde ICH nicht haben wollen^^

MfG...Ich


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

PS: Schaumburg...dein bericht kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor...ich glaub der Bericht war mal in der Bildzeitung...

mfg


----------



## andre23 (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

hmmm carsten....dann wird aus einem gemeinschaftsangeln hier wohl nix draus...bin nicht lebensmuede...


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Andre, mit kugelsicherer Weste geht das...:q Und ich bringe meinen Nachbarn mit, als Zielscheibe. Den bewerfen wir mit Oettinger - Flaschen!


----------



## andre23 (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

ueberredet...´ne splitterschutzweste braucht er dann....und´n ueberlebensanzug...bin dabei....


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Leere oder volle Buddeln???|kopfkrat Erst austrinken, dann schmeißen...;+ FAXE - Büchsen wären auch gut, voll aber zu schade...


----------



## zanderzahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

@mods

doch noch nicht schließen das ding, scheint sich zu entwickeln!!!

@all

weiter so...:m


----------



## vogtlaender1 (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Okay, dann bin ich wohl der nächste....
Nun ja, Haken im Finger, zum Glück noch nie mit Wiederhaken lass ich mal unbeachtet - gehört ja schon dazu :q.
Letzten Samstag - absolutes Mistwetter (strömender Regen). Egal, gibt ja Regenklamotten. Also los mit der Spinnrute an die Talsperre. Ich war ganze 10 Minuten angeln.... Nicht des Regens wegen.
Der 5te oder 6te Wurf, hinter mir befanden sich Steine, darin verhakte sich der Spinner kurz vorm durchziehen der Rute - nun ja - ich hab sie trotzdem durchgezogen. Der rechte Zeigefinger war danach auf die gesamte Breite der Unterseite so 1- 2 mm aufgeschitten, man hat das gebrannt! Der Vorteil war nur, dass kein Tropfen Blut aus der Wunde floss. Die Fireline (smoke) war erst 2 Tage auf der Rolle, die Wunde war komplett schwarz eingefärbt.
Die Schn.... hat ich für den Tag trotzdem voll - war ja der Wurffinger.
Was lernen wir daraus: 1. Fireline verschweißt bei hoher Geschwidigkeit wohl auch kleinere Blutgefäße, und 2. immer schön darauf achten was sich beim werfen hinter einem befindet....
Best wishes und fettes Petri ohne Verletzungen!
MfG


----------



## bobbl (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Des beste was ich gebracht hab (bis jetzt) war folgendes.
Ich sitz so am morgen in Kroatien da und mache gerade meine Rute fertig,da sehe ich so ein total süßes Mädchen an der Kaimauer entlangschwimmen,das ich schon vom Campingplatz kannte.Wir grüßen uns so und sie sagt mir ich soll mal ganz weit auswerfen.Also richtig fett Schwung geholt zum Seitenwurf mit 100g Blei,sie schwimmt immernoch schräg vor mir an der Kaimauer rum,naja auf jeden fall will ich sie beeindrucken,zieh voll durch,doch mittn im Wurf klappt der Bügel um und das Blei knallt ihr voll auf die Stirn:vik:
Verletzungen hab ich mir erst später zugezogen,als sie wider gescheit gehen konnte. Achja ausm Wasser ziehen musst ich sie auch noch.Außer ner Platzwunde hat sies gut überstanden,da das blei gute zehn Meter geflogen ist befor es sich auf den Rückweg gemacht hat. 

(Mir hat nochnie jemand so derbe in die Eier getreten und das in meinem zarten Alter von 14 Jahren)


----------



## schwedenfan83 (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Da weiß ich endlich woher der Name "Fireline" kommt !


----------



## craebby (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

bei dem was hier schon erzählt wurde, bin ich ja recht gut dran mit meinen kleinen unfällen. 

Einmal bin ich gestolpert und der Driling der unglücklicherweise auf dem Boden lag hat sich mit 2 seiner Haken in mein Schienbein gebohrt --> Krankenhaus-örtliche Betäubung-bisschen geschnibbelt und mit dicker Zange gelöst

Haken in Hand/Ohr/Lippe auch schon geschafft aber nie tief und eines Pflasters nicht wert. 

Und einmal hab ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Gras gebissen: Wollte mir einen für mich neuen Gewässerabschnitt anschauen und habe mehr auf das Gewässer geachtet, als darauf wo ich eigentlich hin trete. So kam es, dass ich im vollen Gang mit einem Bein bis zum Oberschenkel in einem KanninchenBau steckte und mein restlicher Körper dann durch den abrupten Stop richtung Boden ging (begleitet von einem "Uuuuuargh"). Mein Kollege fand diese Aktion natürlich sehr amüsant. Nachdem ich den leichten Aufprall dann überwunden hatte lachte ich dann aber auch. Schade das hier keiner gefilmt hat.


----------



## Justhon (2. August 2007)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ich hab bis jetzt folgendes geschafft:q

Halt ein paar mal ins Wasser gefallen, als ich noch kleiner war...(was ja eig. keine Verletzung ist)

Das schlimmere war das: (ich glaub das hab ich schon irgendwo mal erzählt)

Ich war da so um die 9 Jahre alt, glaub ich.
Wir waren zelten an der Lahn, und wollten abends auf Aal angeln...
Vor unserem Zelt war dieses chinesische Springkraut, ihr wisst was ich meine?
Nachmittags wollt ich mich was ausruhen, geh vom spielen mit den Samen müde ins Zelt, reib mir die Augen und dreh mich rum.

Auf einmal hab ich solche Schmerzen im Auge, dass ich einfach nur schreie (sonst bin hat im nehmen). Ich denk wirklich dass ich erblidnet war...nach ner Zeit legt sich der Schmerz wieder, und ich angel normal weiter. 

Abends kommt der Schmerz langsam wieder, und es wird immer schlimmer. 

Um 1 Uhr nachts rufen wir zuhause a und sagen dass meine Mutter nen Notdienst bestellen soll, bauen das Zelt ab und ab gehts zum Notdienst...

Hinterher stellt sich folgendes heraus: Die Samen waren mir hinter das Auge gespritzt und haben da die Hornhaut hinter dem Auge verätzt, oder so.

Das war seeehr unangenehm...und tat wirklich verdammt weh..naja...ich habs überlebt:q


MfG


----------



## atze83 (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

habs grad gefunden und kan auch was beitragen:
1. mit 14 hab ich mit nem schulfreund weitwerfen gemacht-sein 100gr blei knallt auf die andere seite des kanals und steckt fest-er geht los, will es lösen, ich depp mach mit meinem weiter und hau ihm mein (kleineres) blei gegen den hinterkopf-resultat war ne 1a platzwunde und ne menge wut...|bigeyes

2.im letzen sommer hab ich mir nen wobbler in den hinterkopf gehauen-war aber dummerweise allein unterwegs, musste also mit dem teil im kopf auf dem rad in die ambulanz fahren- da steh ich dann bei der aufnahme, die frau fragt mich, was denn los sei und ich dreh mich nur um...ihre reaktion war ein sehr lautes lachen und der spruch:" na, da haben sie ja nen tollen hecht gefangen!"

3. mir ist mal das band der futterschleuder gerissen und über meine linke wange rüber-sah aus, als hätte ich nen schmiss:vik:


----------



## Colophonius (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



bobbl schrieb:


> Des beste was ich gebracht hab (bis jetzt) war folgendes.
> Ich sitz so am morgen in Kroatien da und mache gerade meine Rute fertig,da sehe ich so ein total süßes Mädchen an der Kaimauer entlangschwimmen,das ich schon vom Campingplatz kannte.Wir grüßen uns so und sie sagt mir ich soll mal ganz weit auswerfen.Also richtig fett Schwung geholt zum Seitenwurf mit 100g Blei,sie schwimmt immernoch schräg vor mir an der Kaimauer rum,naja auf jeden fall will ich sie beeindrucken,zieh voll durch,doch mittn im Wurf klappt der Bügel um und das Blei knallt ihr voll auf die Stirn:vik:
> Verletzungen hab ich mir erst später zugezogen,als sie wider gescheit gehen konnte. Achja ausm Wasser ziehen musst ich sie auch noch.Außer ner Platzwunde hat sies gut überstanden,da das blei gute zehn Meter geflogen ist befor es sich auf den Rückweg gemacht hat.
> 
> (Mir hat nochnie jemand so derbe in die Eier getreten und das in meinem zarten Alter von 14 Jahren)



Aua.. das ist brutal und peinlich.
Hast du sie denn auch ordnungsgemäß wiederbelebt? Mit Mund- zu Mund etc.  ?

@Brassenwürger:
Wie war denn deine Rache an den Paintballer


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger:
> Wie war denn deine Rache an den Paintballer


 
Ich habe sein Auto angezündet und seinen Garten mit RoundUp eingesprüht....

Ich denke mal, das langt für´s Erste.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Naja, nachdem der Theard ja erfolgreich wiederbelebt wurde, kann ich ja auch noch was posten.

Schlimmste war ein Drilling genau im Nagelbett plaziert. Dieser war nicht alleine raus zu bekommen und mein netter Freund (Hallo Andy) traute sich dann auch nicht an die Sache. Also wenigstens den einen Haken des Drillings aus der Jacke entfernt (Jacke und Hand waren durch den Drilling verbunden) und nach 1-2 Würfen musste ich dann abbrechen und ins Krankenhaus. Nach diversen Versuchen zweier Chirugen und einigen schmerzen, entschieden sie sich endlich zu der Idee das ganze raus zu schneiden. War alles nicht so wild. Ein paar Stiche und die Wunde war wieder zusammen gebastelt.

Dann gabs noch 2-3 Haken in der Hand die aber im Fleisch steckten und sich dann selbst heraus operieren ließen. Ansonsten halt ein paar Schnitte/Stiche etc.

@ Carsten: Stell dich wegen des Paintball nicht so an, das machen Andere sogar freiwillig

mfg Flo


----------



## BlankyB (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Ne erzähl mal, angeschossen???


----------



## Dani_CH (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Hallo Zusammen,

Auch in meinen 25 Anglerjahren kahm schon das eine oder Andere Blessurchen zusammen. Am Besten kann ich mich noch an den Wintertag vor 2 Jahren erinnern, als ich einen kleineren Hecht zurücksetzen wollte:

Das Vieh biss auf einen Tauwurm im absinken- der eigentlich für einen Döbel gedacht war- was ja an und für sich schon etwas komisch war. Natürlich hat er den Haken tief im Rachen und das ist immer so eine Sache, diesen zu entfernen.

Na gut- Klappe auf und Finger rein- was dem Hecht nicht so gefiel- also kurz zugeschnappt und ich riss den Finger raus was zur Folge hatte, dass die Zähne des Hechts einigen Schaden anrichteten- und dass sich notabene der Haken tief in meine Hand bohrte. So konnte ich wenigstens auch mal feststellen, wie gut diese Circlehooks greifen- und wie mistig dies ist, dieslebn wieder aus dem Fleisch zu kriegen.

Gruss aus dem Nachbarslande

Dani_CH


----------



## HD4ever (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

gestern aufm Boot mit'm Filetiermesser schön tief in den Daumen geschnitten |bigeyes
hat geblutet wie Sau.
kam daher das ich 3 sachen gleichzeitig machen wollte, Dorsch abstechen, Kurs halten und nach den Angeln sehen #d
zum Glück hat ich einen Auto-Verbandskasten im Boot - später dann erstmal Klammerpflaster besorgt ......


----------



## grazy04 (6. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

LöööL Brassenwürger..... das ja wie ´99 im KOSOVO, da lebste ja als Angler recht risikoreich


----------



## dcpolo (7. April 2009)

*AW: verletzungen beim angeln...*

Zwar nicht beim Fischen passiert, aber hat auch mit "Angeln" zu tun. Habe den Vorfall schon mal im Board geschildert. Passiert im März 2008 Daher ne Kopie:


"Vorgestern auf der Arbeit, draußen schneite es, schwelgten meine Gedanken zum Thema Angeln- und was macht ein Angler, der aufgrund Kälte und Hochwasser zurzeit nicht angeln kann? Genau, er überlegt, was er sich an Angelgerät kaufen kann. 
Und wer kennt es nicht, man hat es zwar schon, könnte aber etwas Besseres gebrauchen. Ich „brauchte“ also einen neuen Stuhl… seit 12 Jahren fische ich am Rhein mit den oben gezeigten Faltstühlen mit Armen. Immer gut gesessen, schön leicht und in Verbindung mit nem Eimer als Fußstütze und zwei, drei Kaltgetränken auf Hopfenbasis ließ sich darauf auch manche Nacht verbringen. Nun sollte aber ein besserer Stuhl her- da wir an dem Tag eh unterwegs waren, sagte ich zu meiner Freundin „ Schatz, ich muss noch dringend kurz ins Angelgeschäfft“. Nach Feierabend ging es also in ein größeres Geschäft in Herne.

In der Stuhlabteilung angekommen waren es dann zwei Modelle, die meinem 100kg Kampfgewicht auf 190cm bequem Platz boten. Obwohl beide preislich in der Liga Ü70 spielten, waren irgendwie die Verstellmechanismen der Beine und der Rückenlehne nicht so toll. Auf meine Frage, wieso das eine Bein sich nicht ganz einklappen ließ, führte der Verkäufer an, dass das aufgrund der hohen Kundenfrequenz im Laden schon mal so sei… Achso… (gut, dass es am Wasser keinen Sand gibt, der mit dem Mechanismus Freundschaft schließen kann…) Nachdem ich dann noch so 10min. probiert hatte, den Stuhl mehrere Male zusammengeklappt aufgeklappt und so weiter, wollte ich ihn mal als Liege testen. Wieder hakte der Schraubverschluss- bis er sich dann löste und die Rückenlehne ruckartig nach unten Richtung Horizontale klappte- leider mit meinem Mittelfinger dazwischen… Nach einem Urschrei (Gott seid dank war der Verkäufer zwischenzeitlich wieder abgezogen) versuchte ich dann den Finger rauszuziehen, was mir aber erst gelang, nachdem ich mit einem Fuß und der verbliebenen freien Hand den Stuhl bändigte… Mein Finger wechselte sprunghaft von Hautfarbe in ein Gemisch aus blau, violett und grün und der Nagel sah aus, wie nach einem mittleren Angriff und Schrapnellfeuer.:c Nach dem ersten Schock bemerkte ich dann, dass ich mit dem Fuß (s.o) den Bezug des Stuhls abgerissen hatte- daher entschlossen wir uns spontan, den Laden zu verlassen…|supergri

Der Finger war derbe gequetscht und tat höllisch weh- gebrochen war er aber nicht. Ein Bild würde euch sicher erheitern- leider bin ich noch (in der Mittagspause) auf der Arbeit. 

Da ich nun beim Fischen auch mal gerne ein oder zwei Bierchen trinke, habe ich beschlossen, dass so ein High Tech Stuhl viel zu gefährlich für mich ist- ich bleibe beim meinem Faltstuhl für 20,00 €…#c"

Peinlich, peinlich...|uhoh:


----------

